# Imigration



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Everybody there. Can somebody recomend me an a good lawyer dealing with imigration issues...preferabelly operating in Sharm el Sheikh. Tnak you in advance


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alexsharm said:


> Hi Everybody there. Can somebody recomend me an a good lawyer dealing with imigration issues...preferabelly operating in Sharm el Sheikh. Tnak you in advance




Hi and welcome

If you look at the top of the page there is a thread Sharm recommendations and there is an English speaking lawyers details there. Failing that go to your home country embassy on line and see who they recommend 

Maiden.


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

There is no imigration option for the males even if you married with egyptian. For female they can get after 2 years (I guess) after marrying with an egyptian.


----------

